# Timed power up via RS232 for Sanyo projectors



## Nicktech (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi People,

I've just started a new job at an arts centre and I'm busy planning improvments to all the systems. One thing I'd really like to make work well is a twin Sanyo projector system that projects on to the outside of the building. Now AV is something I can fumble through, but I'm not an expert. What I'd like to do, to this system, is install an twin port RS232 card, in the PC that acts as the vision server, and then have this computer added to the existing IT network so that I can control the projection system without having to climb into the attic that houses the gear each time. There's not much budget for this so what I need to know is what inexpensive software exists which will allow me to set the projectors to turn on or off at a given time of day. I'd need individual control of each projector as they're not always both used.

Any ideas are much appreciated!

Nick.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 6, 2012)

What model(s) of projectors do you own?


----------



## museav (Oct 6, 2012)

Is this an existing system for which you want to add the projector control or a completely new system? Many projectors support network remote control and monitoring. Newer projectors may have this capability integrated into the projector while some projectors from some years back required external dongles that plugged into the projector's serial port. What timed or scheduled shutdown might be supported by the manufacturer would be dependent on the specific related software from the manufacturer.

One reason it may be important to know the model number is that Panasonic bought the Sanyo projector division some time ago and at least here in the US around 6 months ago they ceased manufacturing projectors under the Sanyo name. All projectors are now under the Panasonic brand name and any existing Sanyo models that were continued were refreshed and offered under new model numbers, so I don't know what stock may exist for items like the network control dongles for some of the older Sanyo models, although there are likely some out there on eBay, etc.


----------



## Chris15 (Oct 6, 2012)

The Panasonic integration doesn't seem to have filtered through as much yet down here.
Sanyo had a pretty big market share in education especially and so I think they've been mindful of needing to tread carefully...
As an example, the Sanyo Australia website stills lists projectors as though nothing has changed.

It sounds a lot like an existing installation to me...


----------



## Nicktech (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi guys,

Sorry it's taken me a couple of days. I had to climb back into the space to find out all the info. Yes, this is an already installed system, but it's not great.

So, the projectors are a pair of Sanyo PLC-XF47. The video feed seems to be fine, but the RS232 cables go to a AMX control unit, which doesn't seem to work and doesn't do what I want it to anyway, so it's going to go. I'll probably find a use for it elsewhere. What I'd like to do is put a twin port RS232 card into the computer (just a normal PC) and set a piece of software to automatically turn on the projectors at a certain time of day. As I intend to get the video server put onto the network, I'd also like to be able to overide the timer and turn it on or off from the office. This would have the bonus of being able to load new material onto the server remotely. It's the software that I'm not really sure about at all!

Thanks all,

Nick.


----------



## headcrab (Oct 9, 2012)

You don't need any special software.
I did this several years ago on a Windows machine. I set up a batch file that copied the contents of a text file to the COM port. In that text file were the necessary characters to control the projector. I found some free program that compiles batch files into executables; this had the advantage of hiding the command prompt window. In the end there were four shortcuts in the taskbar that I used to control the projector.
You could do the same thing, except install a vnc server, and use that to remotely run the batch files. I'm not familiar with it, but you could probably set up a scheduled task to run the batch files.

It's a very hacked solution. I did it mainly because I wanted to know if it would work and not because it was completely useful.


----------



## museav (Oct 9, 2012)

Nicktech said:


> So, the projectors are a pair of Sanyo PLC-XF47. The video feed seems to be fine, but the RS232 cables go to a AMX control unit, which doesn't seem to work and doesn't do what I want it to anyway, so it's going to go. I'll probably find a use for it elsewhere. What I'd like to do is put a twin port RS232 card into the computer (just a normal PC) and set a piece of software to automatically turn on the projectors at a certain time of day. As I intend to get the video server put onto the network, I'd also like to be able to overide the timer and turn it on or off from the office. This would have the bonus of being able to load new material onto the server remotely. It's the software that I'm not really sure about at all!


I have worked on a number of visitor centers, marketing centers, displays, etc. with AMX system running shows, in fact I believe that Disney used some AMX systems for show control. And unless it is a pretty old AMX central processor, as in 15 to 20 years old, then it probably incorporates an internal calendar date and time clock.

Just for some idea, I designed a Visitor Center some years ago with an AMX system controlling the presentations. A 'show' consists of raising the lights, opening the entry doors, playing an announcement, waiting a set time with interim announcements, flashing the lights and playing an announcement, closing the entry doors, restarting a "time to next show" clock, lowering the lights, opening the main curtain and starting the presentation. After the timed presentation the AMX system closes the curtain, raises the lights, opens the exit doors and plays an announcement. After another preset time the control system triggers an announcement, closes the exit doors and starts all over. The system starts running shows automatically at a set time each day and stops after the show ends after a defined time, those times can be set by the staff (in this case they wanted a simple set of choices, but they could potentially also direct enter the times). The AMX system also automatically runs different presentations during different times of the year. By pushing a button on a touch panel the people at the front desk can elect to run the next presentation to be a subtitled version if anyone requests that. If they get busy the people at the main desk can hit another button on the touch panel that switches the system over to running shorter versions of the presentations. And if they get real busy they can make another selection that starts a second, smaller venue running the same shows at offset times, deselecting that returns that room to its normal standalone mode of operation. That same touch panel also provides a status of the room and show at all times and provides notification if the control systems senses a problem such as a failed projector lamp or a source not reporting to be playing when requested to do so. Oh, and there is an ambient noise sensing system that senses the noise levels in the room during gaps in the audio and automatically adjusts the volume based on a low/medium/loud offset that the staff chooses (the default is medium but if they see a bus load of kids or seniors they may select the volume to be a greater level over the ambient). And when not being used for the canned shows, they have an AMX touch panel they can use in the room to directly operate the system for special events and presentations.

That actually represents a relatively simple AMX system and programming effort. However, you do need someone who understands AMX programming to not only write the initial program but also to make changes to any defined timing and sequencing. So it may not be ideal for what you want, but I wouldn't necessarily discount the AMX system being able to do what you want.

The Sanyo PLC-XF47 does not have standard network control capability, however Sanyo did offer an optional POA-MD13NET2 network card for it that works with their PJ Master software (see http://us.sanyo.com/dynamic/product/Downloads/PDG-DHT100L_NETWORK BOARD-20937530.pdf). That board is out of production but there may be used ones available. It essentially uses a network interface to transfer the serial commands and I have not actually tried using the PJ Master software to perform timed power operations so I am not sure how or if that is supported.


----------



## telmnstr (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello! I run AMX hardware at home and at a geek club I help with, and have done Sanyo PLC-xxxx integration on it. I read the bulb hours every 15 minutes and well as control some of the function (input select, on/off, wide/narrow.)

My particular model has both ethernet and rs232. As I recall, the protocol for Sanyo for both rs232 and ethernet is the same.

It uses pretty short text statements sent down the wire to trigger it.

I just pulled the manual on it, and it has the serial commands in it at the very end:
http://www.projectorcentral.com/pdf/projector_manual_3769.pdf

The way I would be comfortable doing this outside of the AMX is to use a perl script on linux to talk to it, or some other scripting language (Python is another popular choice.)

With regards to the AMX. If it's on your network, and has an IP address, you can use a program called telnet to connect to it and set the time/date:
telnet (ip address)

You should get a > prompt if you connect.
Then do "set date"
Then do "set time"

I just verified this on our hackerspace's AMX system. I love AMX stuff so much, it's not funny. I mostly use Netlinx and older panels I get off of eBay, and the it's not too bad to program for, and I've got it talking to all sorts of stuff. It's very very very VERY very very flexible. (But insanely expensive new.)

Note, if someone else manages it I would go through them. 

Good luck, and if any questions ping me back on here. I have the AMX code I did for my Sanyo projector and some Python code I used to control Pan/tilt/zoom cameras.

There are also ways to put rs232 devices on ethernet networks using things called terminal servers, if that is easier.

If your projector has ethernet, then that is easier than rs232 as long as it allows control.


----------



## Electrickerleigh (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi Nick,

This may not help you, but it may help others who read this thread. I have a device for sale that is a stand-alone Timer controller for RS232 control of projectors. I've sold some by word of mouth, and am now starting to let people know about it more widely. The oldest ones have been running since 2008.

Digital Timer for RS232 Serial control of Data Projector | Electrickery

Now I am working on an improved black-out shutter for mounting in front of projectors.

All the best,

Leigh


----------

